# 99 2.8 a6 exhaust?



## MpowerS14 (Jun 14, 2005)

Anyone know of a 99 2.8 a6 Q performance exhaust?


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: 99 2.8 a6 exhaust? (MpowerS14)*

2.8/performance, kind of an oxymoron. Just playin man, but no, I haven't heard of or seen an 2.8 exhausts, sorry.


----------



## dubber10 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: 99 2.8 a6 exhaust? (Turbo A6)*

Supersprint makes one but it isn't cheap. Something like $450 or so for EACH rear muffler. And then it's like another $300 something for the mid-pipe. Oh and they have headers too which I forget how much they are but they are expensive. I just bought some magnaflow mufflers and had a local guy weld it up. There are some issues though that only allow you to tuck that size muffler so far up. I ended up not liking how mine looked (tips are too big) so I'm thinking about buying some different mufflers. Also if you do it and you take off the factory silencer in the mid-pipe expect it to be LOUD. I am going to put an X-pipe or H-pipe whatever you want to call it to see if it will smooth it out as well as quiet it a little. Biggest problem is that the exhaust is the loudest at about 2600 which is pretty close to where it sits at cruising speed on the highway.


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

you went magnaflow?
drones a bit?


----------



## dubber10 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

yeah pretty much only thing I could find. Not liking either the look or the sound right now. Been wondering lately what it would take to mod a aftermarket 2.7t exhaust to fit as there are plenty of those available.


----------

